# has anyone heard of...?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi everyone  !
I'm new here... I am so glad to have found a normal maltese forum!! Like some others here, I could ask any questions (and they were not repeat posts) in another forum! They were never posted and people who had similar questions that asked after I tried mine, were posted! I should of listened to others when they warned me they were weird!







Anyways, glad to be here! I'm without a malt but am looking for one







. I wanted to ask, in light of the holleybelle problem, has anyone heard anything about Central Ar Kennels? (They have a website w/same name). I was just curious before I contact them... I just want a healthy, happy malt!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Sorry, no, I haven't


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

I haven't heard of them either. They are listed on this web site in the "Other links" section.

Who owns this site? Maybe they can give more info since they have a link to it.

I don't see any complaints on the web about them. However, this is JMO but I wouldn't buy from a breeder that has a lot of dogs and sells different breeds. It starts to be about the money and not the breed when they do that. And never buy from a breeder if you can't go see the dog and the place they keep them. It looks like CAK will let you visit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the advice! She only seems to breed yorkies and malts. She has good looking maltese but I started to notice that she has puppies available pretty often. Is an average price for a maltese from a good breeder that meets all the standards $1000. and up? Just want to make sure.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I think part of it is supply and demand as far a price goes. In my area it is hard to find either dog being bred, I am getting a Yorkie tonight, (hopefully), and it is with the restriction of no breeding, he has been fixed already, and because of that, I am assuming no papers either and the price in him will be $1000.00. My Maltese I bought a year ago, was not neutered, all papers, and beautiful quality and I only paid $600.00 simply because he was getting older, (he was six months old) they originally wanted $1500.00, so it depends on a lot of things. Breeder, availability of that breed, quality, age, etc......I think $1000.00 is fairly reasonable, especially after you get him/her home, you will think it wasn't all that bad!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I agree with Kit001. When we started looking we had some difficulty. We were lucky enough to find Tiki for $650. He was 10 weeks old with restricted papers (no breeding) and some shots. I have heard of people paying much, much more. If the price is steep for you, keep looking or hold out for the pups to get a little older, sometimes the price drops as noted in the previous post. If you don't want to loose the pup you can get now then go for it.... he / she is worth every penny!

Please remember to check out your breeder, GO and VISIT before deciding what to do or sending in a payment. Be sure to meet the mommy malt and her human family. Follow your insticts and don't decide while you are under pressure..... go home, think about it and then give the breeder a call and say YES! I want that little bundel of joy!

Good luck and keep us posted!

Judi


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

When i bought Maxi for 1700.00 there was no breeding contract
tell me what that means should there have been?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

For Tiki the breeding contact was because he was a "pet quality" maltese and not intended for breeding, therefore his papers were restricted. His parents were registered and he has papers, but I have agreed not to breed him.

If you do not have this restriction on Max you can breed him.

That is the way it was explained to me, someone with more experience in this area may have more to add.

Judi


----------



## poopookiki (Mar 4, 2004)

I am glad to see more posters to this site. The "other" site is brutal, you just can't get talk to other malt lovers without worrying about every word for fear of it being censored by one man with a big ego  
But I think the amount of money paid for a dog is not a guarantee of a good dog, I have heard of people paying 1500.00 and up and their malt ends up being over 10 pounds full grown. And I have heard of others paying 500.00 or 600.00 and getting a little 5 pound baby doll type with good features! So it's really buyer beware. I mean if a breeder is really consientious about who they sell to, and they ask ALOT of questions and really screen the potential buyers I think that is a good sign that they are concerned for the well being of their pups and want to take every precaution possible to make sure the dogs get placed in the best homes. 
And you do have to go by instinct too. I can quote you a line from Maltese magazine from Jennifer Siliski saying how much love maltese dogs need, and how she raises them in her home....blah blah blah and look what she was doing...some people will lie right to you.
So research is the best preventive measure, and it takes alot of patience and time, but it is so worth it. We have to be careful not to contribute to the whole puppy mill situation either knowingly or not! They have alot of puppymill info on www.nopuppymills.com as well.
Let me know who you choose, I know Divine Maltese has and excellent reputation, and Pashas Maltese, but do not use Diva Pup. I am not affiliated with any of the above mentioned places.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks poopookiki!!  Cute name by the way














It is soo hard to trust anyone... I'm still looking. I was looking at a site tonight (Cambeas located in Florida); I might contact them but not sure yet...


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

puppy*luv,

Despite the negatives about malteseonly, they have much excellent information about breeders and puppymills and how to find an ethical breeder. I strongly suggest a visit to their site where, for $5 (i think) you can get a list of breeders from the fastidious Jay.

And this is not a paid post! I've been censured (not censored) by Jay's people several times and it does hurt my feelings especially when I have re-read the agreement and have no clue as to what prompted the censure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

I did purchase that $5.00 list from malteseonly. I contacted several breeders on the list but not one of them was interested in talking to me. If I did speak to one of them on the phone I was usually questioned but I was not allowed to ask any questions. The only thing that list helped me with was the more I contacted the breeders the more comfortable I became with talking with them. I did find a wonderful breeder, who did ask me many questions but she also answered all of my questions. She allowed me to visit her home and meet the parents before my puppy was born. I email her all the time and she replies and sends me pictures of my little girl. My puppy was 4 weeks old yesterday.
Pico's Parent - I have been banned from malteseonly. I contacted Jay and he told me that he had no ideal why I had been banned. He also told me that I should have been warned before I was banned. I wasn't warned and to make it even more interesting I only replied to a post there once and had very positive results from it. I know why I was banned - I agreed to something negative that was posted on this site and within 10 minutes I was banned. I have been able to get back on to the malteseonly site - we have 6 computers and 2 laptops in my house - and I just use one of the other computers - cookies are different.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i was banned from malteseonly---UGH. i had been banned before. they even deleted all my posts. OH, and check out this email from jay and bev:

Maltese Forum Username: doctorcathy
> Message submitted:
> hi, i was just wondering what agreement i broke? was it the brand of
> water i like? saying that i use natures miracle? or what type of vet
> i want to be in 10 yrs? thanks i didnt mean to break the agreement,
> you know? thanks








> 


Why not learn to read for starters? You'll never become a vet if you 
don't. It says quite clearly "Posting website address is not 
permitted. See user agreement." 

I find your response to us immature as well as peculiar. 

moderator


Thats exactly what happened. so for the past couple of weeks i was thinking about starting a forum---its too hard. i have no time. i'm sooo happy i found this site. and i love the avatars!!!!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

It's a simple fact and we all need to understand it and get over it. His rules and regulations are for the birds, (we must follow them but he doesn't and neither does his regulars) he is a childish person who has a "God" complex. There, simple, I've said it lol 

I refuse to go back to the sight. I was treated terribly and the man is about as rude as they come. 

First of all, why is anyone paying to get a list from this man to find a breeder? This is information you get on your own...the power of a computer!







He is making PURE PROFIT off of anyone who buys his list. Think about it, it was mentioned that the breeders could could not be bothered, had the very same attitude he had.."I can ask, but you can't" thing going on. I would much rather do it myself than to help line his pocket. 

The people on that sight are mostly people who show dogs professionally which is a totally different clientel from this sight. I wonder sometimes just how much these people really love their animals when they can't even treat humans how they should be treated! They are arrogant and I think they are more into making themselves look good and to show how 
"mighty" they are. Well, the bigger they are, the harder they fall....

I'm sorry if I sound horrible, but I, like everyone else have my own story about how I was treated over there and have very little use for that sight. I just stay away from there. There is NOTHING on that sight that is so important that it makes me want to go there. And I get so angry hearing story after story and it is always the same basic story. 

And btw, the remark about you should learn to read if you are going to be a veterinarian, was about the worse thing I have heard as of yet! Totally totally uncalled for!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

What makes me angry is that Jay refuses to let anyone talk about breeders on MO, and tells you to buy the list. BUT he says that the breeders on the list aren't checked out by him or anyone else. ( I have the list, if anyone wants me to forward it to them.) So you have no idea if they're even any good or not!!! Btw, I have the list, if anyone would like it.

I would go to the American Maltese Association and check out their list of member breeders: http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Sanvean, I think it was Nicole who had a GREAT suggestion about that list....POST IT TO THE WEB FOR EVERYONEFOR FREE. He's making a profit off of people with that thing and he hasn't even checked the breeders out? Hmmmmmmmmm....... <_< <_< <_<


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Sanvean, I would love to see it, can you PM it to me?


----------

